# Whee personality change!



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

At first when I got my hedgie she was an explorer. Won't keep still unless she just woke up, must run around everywhere and squirm squirm squirm. 

Well, now she still squirms but she's become sort of like a cuddler now she's done with her 1st quilling. On my lap all she wants to do (besides poo and pee on me!) is sleep. Used to be she wants off my lap asap! 

But on the flip side she seems more aggressive now, huffing and balling a lot more than when I got her 3 months (I think) ago. I'm sure this has happened to someone here before, so what should I be expecting? 

Thanks


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Tarynsgate said:


> At first when I got my hedgie she was an explorer. Won't keep still unless she just woke up, must run around everywhere and squirm squirm squirm.
> 
> Well, now she still squirms but she's become sort of like a cuddler now she's done with her 1st quilling. On my lap all she wants to do (besides poo and pee on me!) is sleep. Used to be she wants off my lap asap!
> 
> ...


How old is she now?

When they go through quilling there is a chance that their personality can change as well, so say go from a friendly hog to a not so friendly hog.

I've had it happen with one of my boys but I've worked with him extensively to get him back to his loving self. He still has a little way to go but he is just about there.

So it is possible to help her get back to how you remember her but hopefully keep her cuddler side too. Lots of handling and lots of bribes.

We did about 3hrs a day with Aero, he is down to 1.5 hrs now every night without fail. It is important not to miss a day.

For bribes we used mealies and chicken, he loves theses, instead of the normal mealies we usually get we got him specially a bunch of tiny ones, so that we could feed more.

Just have to watch the they still eat the normal amount of kibble as well and adjust til you find the perfect balance.


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

She is almost 6 months old now, and is still recovering from her 'dandruff' because her quilling took a very very long time to finish.

I've been progressively spending more time with her now for about an hour and a half at a time (I can't everyday because of work, sadly) so hopefully she'll at the least become less aggressive  

So far I've been bribing her as you recommended, less with mealies but more with fruits because she seems to like those just as much. 

A question though, since I've read here that a hedgie will quill one or two more times before they are mature so will her personality change again or will it just regress?


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Tarynsgate said:


> She is almost 6 months old now, and is still recovering from her 'dandruff' because her quilling took a very very long time to finish.
> 
> I've been progressively spending more time with her now for about an hour and a half at a time (I can't everyday because of work, sadly) so hopefully she'll at the least become less aggressive
> 
> ...


Since she is 6 months old now she is unlikely to go through another quilling. Sometimes hedgehogs go through one at 1 year old but not all so it is very dependent on your hedgie. So unless she goes through this 1yr old quilling she should kept her personality unless something else goes on with her.

Great that you have been spending more time with her, I am sure it will start to help soon enough.

Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Its been a month, and I have to say she's getting better  she did a full out splat on me a week or so back to my complete surprise  I can pet her on the face now too.

She's still rather irate, but I think I can attribute that to the skin irritation she's going through right now.


----------

